# This or That?



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Fun simple game, to get to know each other. Make a choice from the prior post. Give quick reason if you like. Post two things.

To keep it Fast & Fun, _Please_
Don't quote people. 

I'll start with :

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2019)

Coffee

Vacation: Seashore or Mountains?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2019)

Mountains

Water skiing or snow skiing


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Snow Skiing

Summer or Winter


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2019)

Winter - but Southern California style winter, not Montana style winter

Soup: Chicken Noodle or Vegetable


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Chicken Noodle

Tuna or Salmon Sandwiches


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 12, 2019)

Neither (sorry)

Milk or Dark Chocolate


----------



## Leann (Jul 12, 2019)

Dark Chocolate

Chicken or Beef


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2019)

Chicken

Silver or Gold


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 12, 2019)

Silver

Dog or cat


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2019)

Dog

Top or Bottom............................................................bunk that is.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Top

Car or Truck


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2019)

Car

Eating in or at a Restaurant


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2019)

Eating in.

Bath or shower?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Shower

Kraft or Skippy's Peanut Butter


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2019)

@mike4lorie 

You might want to have this thread moved to the Games forum.
btw, for food choices we have a Food Preference game.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @mike4lorie
> 
> You might want to have this thread moved to the Games forum.
> btw, for food choices we have a Food Preference game.




Sounds like a  GREAT idea to move it, and the thread is NOT just about food...


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2019)

Skippy's Peanut Butter 

Playing volleyball or throwing horseshoes


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Volleyball

Morning or Evening


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Morning

Ford or Chev


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 12, 2019)

Neither 

Blackjack or Craps


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Blackjack

Chinese or Italian Food


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Italian


Driving or Cycling


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Driving

Movie Theater Or On TV


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

TV

City or Country


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2019)

Country

Jam or Jelly


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Jelly

Meat or Salad


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2019)

*tough decision* 

Meat

Gorilla or Chimpanzee


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Gorilla

Tablet or Phone


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Phone

Spring or Fall


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Fall

Tall or short?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Short (how I wish)

Travel or Stay Put


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Stay put

Crayons or magic markers?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Crayons

Paint or Draw


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Draw

Stop or go?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Go

Fly or Train


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Train

Bear or wolf?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Bear

Walk or Run


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Walk

Yams or fries?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2019)

Can we say neither ? 

Summer or winter


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Neither lol

Dogs or cats?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Dogs, But have a cat who thinks she's a pup

Fish or Birds


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2019)

Birds as long as they are free to fly 

TV ....Or ....playing games


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Playing Games

Playing music or listening to music


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2019)

Both ...

Dancing or sitting


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Dancing

yesterday or tomorrow?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2019)

Tomorrow

Couch or recliner?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Yesterday (tomorrow never gets here)

Puppies or Kittens


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Eggs of any type... They'll kill me, but I can eat cake or cookies with maybe one egg...
> 
> and Pea Soup from a can... So thick I could plaster walls with it... Anything else I will eat...





Gemma said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Couch or recliner?




Couch

Rain or Snow


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2019)

Never seen snow so have to say rain

Electric heating or gas heating .....(no not petrol) remember I’m Aussie


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Electric

Visit  ...  Zoo or  Museum


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Museum

Swim or Sail


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2019)

Sail

Comedy or Scary movie


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Comedy

Theater or home to watch a movie


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Home

Read or Write


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Write

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

Coke

pink or blue?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2019)

Blue

Earrings or necklace


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Neither for me, 
But earrings on me Lady!

When in a restaurant, table or booth


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

I love the booth unless my big butt can't fit!

skunk or rabbit?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Rabbit

Red or Black


----------



## Gemma (Jul 21, 2019)

Red

Mexican food or Chinese?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Mexican

Chicken or Fish


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Fish

Summer or Winter


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Winter

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Coffee...Latte thanks 

Car or Motorbike?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Car

Train or Plane


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Train

Student or Teacher?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

student

Desktop or Laptop Computer


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Desktop

Inside or Outside?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

Inside

Email or text?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Text

Singing or Dancing?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

Dancing

Breath mint or chewing gum?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Gum

Pen or Pencil


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Pen

In cold weather, gloves or mittens?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Gloves

Blueberries or Strawberries?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Strawberries

Mercedes or BMW?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2019)

Mercedes

Hamster or rabbit?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Rabbit

Love or Money?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Love

Hotel or Motel?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Hotel

Wine or Beer?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Wine 

Alaska  or Hawaii?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Alaska

Beef or Pork


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Pork

Cars or Trucks?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Trucks

Breakfast or Lunch


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Breakfast 

Cookies or Cake?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Cake

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

_Plastic

Iced tea or Lemonade?_


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Lemonade

Sit in or out


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Out

Flowers or Trees?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Trees 

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Dogs

Dodge or Chev


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Chevy

Zeppelin or Zipline?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Zeppelin

Thongs (Flip Flops) or Sandals?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Neither

Summer or Winter


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Winter

French or Spanish?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Niether

Rain or Snow


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Snow

Book Or Movie?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Movie

Comedy or Crime Movies


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Comedy

Phone or Computer?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Computer 

Opera or Ballet?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2019)

Ballet....Classical not New Age

Museum or Art Gallery?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Art Gallery

Day or Night?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Day

Family of Friends


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

Family

free time or organized time?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Free time....always find something nice to do

Punctual or Late?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Punctual

Sit or Stand?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Sit

Jazz or Blues


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

Jazz

Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Glasses


Gold or Silver?


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2019)

Can I have both please?

Gold

Salad or soup?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Salad

Boots or Shoes


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

Shoes

Incandescent or Fluorescent?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Incandescent

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Tea

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Chocolate

Baseball or Football?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Football*

*Ipad or Laptop *


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Laptop

Pushup or Situp


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

How about lie down?  

Diamonds or Emeralds?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 12, 2019)

Emeralds

Cable or Streaming?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2019)

Cable

Email or text?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2019)

Email

Movie or Concert


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Concert

Desktop or Laptop


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Laptop

Tuna or Salmon


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Salmon

Veggies: Cooked or Raw


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2019)

Cooked 

Car or truck


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Car

Prefer to be Outdoors or Indoors


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 18, 2019)

Cooked

Goatee or mustache


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Indoors, usually.

(Mike, your response was out of order.)

Bridge or Poker?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Poker

Drive Slow or Fast


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Slowed to a crawl 

Late nighter Or Early-to-Bed


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Little of Both

Dark or White Chocolate


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Dark, but I will not refuse white, if that is what is offered 

E-mails Or texts


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Emails

Beef or Chicken Stew


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Beef

Pecans or Cashews


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 21, 2019)

Cashews

Kraft or Jif Peanutbutter


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Fresh ground?    

Read or watch tv


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

TV

Dance Fast or Waltz


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

A waltz is pretty fast also, but I'll choose that.

Sitcoms or police procedural dramas?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Sitcoms

News on TV or read in Newspaper


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Read it , online

Often skip a meal, or never skip one


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Often skip

Fruit or Veggies


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Fruit

Beer or Wine


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Veggies and wine 

Dress up, or dress VERY casual


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Very Casual

Play Bridge or Euchre


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Euchre*

*Paragliding or Bungee jumping *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Always wanted to try both before banging up body... 
But I will say Paragliding

Paint or Wallpapering


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*I've para-glided...loved it..wouldn't want to Bungee jump... *
*
Paint ( if I do it )..wallpaper if an expert does it...   
*
*Specs or Contact lenses ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Specs

Beef or Pork


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

Beef
Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Cheddar

Italian or Greek Salad Dressings


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2019)

Italian

On pizza - pepperoni or sausage?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Sausage

Apples or Oranges


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2019)

Look at my avatar and guess!  But I also like oranges.

Christmas shop online or in stores?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

Online lately.

New Year's Eve - party, or quiet evening at home?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2019)

Quiet evening at home.

Attend live musical or watch it on TV?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)

TV

Go to a sports game, or watch it


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Watch it on TV.

Weather too hot, or too cold?  (If you had to choose one.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2019)

Too Cold

Wine or Vodka


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Wine

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich, or hot pastrami on rye?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Both sound delicious, 

Ham & Cheese

Roast of Pork or Beef


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

Roast of pork or beef

Dog or cat?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Dog

Have Visitors, or Go Visiting


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2020)

Either

Beer or Wine?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Beer

Live in City or Rural


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2020)

Neither.  Prefer the suburbs of a large city.

Drinking water - iced or room temperature?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Iced

Sardines or Shrimp


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

Shrimp

Yellow or Purple?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

Purple

Money or Fame?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2020)

Money

Swim in the Ocean or a Pool?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Pool

Watch Baseball or Hockey


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

No

Watch football/golf


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2020)

With all the CTE revelations, football is too disturbing.  I'll go with golf.

Mantle or Maris?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2020)

Mantle

AFC  or NFC?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Nither

Bowling or Golfing


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Nither
> 
> Bowling or Golfing


Hmm.... I suck at both but the misery for my companions is over faster with bowling.  

Meat or Veggies?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Meat, but love veggies too...

Cream or whitener


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2020)

Whitener.  Don't do dairy but also don't do black coffee and almond milk isn't creamy enough.  

While we're on the subject of coffee/tea additives:
Sugar or Sugar substitute?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Neither, (I always say I am sweet enough}

Hamburger meat Lean or Extra Lean


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Lean..*. ( need some fat in it or it'll be too dry )

*Long nails or short ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 15, 2020)

Short - easier to perform tasks

Shoes - open or closed toe?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 15, 2020)

Closed

Caffeinated or Decaf Coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2020)

Caffeinated

BLT or Reuben?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

BLT

Lounge or Walk in the Sunlight


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

walk in sunlite

fish onshore or on water


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

On Water

Swim in a pool or in a lake


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Pool...*

*Travel by Bus or train ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Train

Hot Hamburger Sandwich with Gravy, or a Hamburger between two buns with the Fixings


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2020)

Hamburger in bun

Carpet floors or hardwood?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

Hardwood

Whisky or Scotch


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

Neither - don't drink alcohol

Email or text


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)

*Email

Potholder or oven mitt?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Mitt

Shorts or Capri's in the summer months


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2020)

Both

Watch  Movie or Read  Book


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2020)

*Watch movie

Pillow...firm or soft?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Firm

Bed Firm or Soft


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

Firm

Coffee - hot or iced?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Hot

Pickles...dill or sweet?*


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Dill

Bar soap or Liquid soap?*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Both, bar in shower

Tacos or Hot Dogs?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Hot dogs!

Beans & wieners or macaroni & cheese?


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Mac and cheese because it's da bomb!

Ice cream or Sherbet


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Hi, Marci! 

OMG, love both just the same! Alright, if I had to choose between one or the other, ice cream, but just barely.

Full-zip jackets or 1/4 zip jackets?


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hi, Marci!
> 
> OMG, love both just the same! Alright, if I had to choose between one or the other, ice cream, but just barely.
> 
> Full-zip jackets or 1/4 zip jackets?



What's a quarter zip jacket? ~confused look~

Full zip

Pizza or Tacos


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What's a quarter zip jacket? ~confused look~
> 
> Full zip
> 
> Pizza or Tacos


A pullover essentially, with a short, 1/4 length zipper. 

Pizza, pizza, pizza! 

Coca-Cola or Pepsi?


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Coca cola

Dark chocolate or White chocolate


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Dark! Though I prefer light to dark...

Beef jerky or pepperoni?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Pepperoni

Wild meats like Venison or Bear


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

Pepperoni

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Tea

TV or the Internet*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2020)

*Internet

Text or email?*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2020)

Email

Comedy or Drama


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2020)

Drama

Bar soap or liquid soap


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Liquid

Spring or Fall


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Fall

Roses or Carnations*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2020)

*Roses

Soup or salad?*


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Salad

Electric toothbrush or Regular toothbrush*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*Regular

Scones or croissants?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Croissants

Tuna or Salmon Sandwiches


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Tuna

Home phone or Cell phone*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 28, 2020)

Cell Phone aka Mobile Phone in Oz

Laptop or iPad?


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2020)

Laptop

Text or email?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*Email

Walk or run?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

walk

watch golf or baseball


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Golf

Sunrise or Sunset*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Sunset

Cruise or safari?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

safari

55 chevy or 2021 chevy


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

2021 Chevy

Paddle boat or Motor boat?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2020)

*Paddle boat

Paper or plastic?*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

Paper

Selfies or Group Photo?


----------



## Lashann (Jun 11, 2020)

Group photo

Desserts or Salads?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

Salads

Greek Dressing or French Dressing


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

French

Halloween or Your Birthday?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)

*My birthday

Disneyland or Disney World?*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

*Disney World 

Circles or Squares?*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 12, 2020)

*Circles

Shop online  or  Shop in store?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)

*Tough one...both! 

Apples or oranges?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 12, 2020)

Apples 

Cherries or peaches


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

cherries

fruit or veg salad


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2020)

Veg salad

Movie in theatre or at home


----------



## Lashann (Jun 13, 2020)

At home

Slip on shoes  or  Shoes that lace up?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2020)

*Slip on

Curtains or blinds?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2020)

Blinds

Soap - bar or liquid


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Bar

Breakfast  or Dinner?


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

Breakfast

Sunglasses or Sun hat?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Sunglasses

Roller coaster or Merry go round (carousel)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Merry-go-round

Cotton candy or caramel corn?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Cotton candy

Popsicle or snowcone


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Popsicle

Novels .... romance or spy?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Neither!

Dr. Pepper or Mountain Dew?*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Mountain Dew

Breaded or Battered fish?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2020)

Battered

Checkers or chess


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Checkers

Buns  or  Sliced bread (for sandwiches)*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Buns

Tuba or steel drums?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 6, 2020)

Steel Drums

Bath or shower?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2020)

*Shower

Clogs or flipflops?*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Clogs

Musicals or Murder Mysteries?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

murder

cake or pie


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Both!

Ferris wheel or Roller coaster?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

Roller coaster! I used to love it! 

Fish or turtle (for a pet)?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 7, 2020)

Fish.

Milk chocolate bar or dark chocolate.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Milk chocolate

Bambi or Dumbo?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

dumbo

mary poppins or 100 dalmations


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

101 Dalmatians

Oreos or chocolate chip cookies


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

chocolate chip

ripple or plain chips


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Ripple

Liquid or bar soap


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Both.   I make my own.

Cooking from scratch or heatup bought in?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Both, depending on the time I have.


Steak or Pork chops


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Both.

Tea, coffee or hot chocolate


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)

*Coffee!

Hammock or Glider?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Hammock

Vegetables or salads?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

vegetables

pork or beef


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Beef


Onion rings or French fries


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

onion rings

Fast food or buffet


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

*Buffet

Turnips or Parsnips?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Both.

Cows milk or other


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Cow

Denim or corduroy?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

denim

cream or milk in coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2020)

Neither - non-dairy creamer

Lemonade or iced tea


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Lemonade 


Potato Chips & Dip or Tortilla Chips & Salsa


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2020)

*Potato chips and dip

Poodle or Boxer?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

boxer

beef or pork BBQ'd


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Pork

Kleenex  or  Cotton Handkerchief?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2020)

*Kleenex

Satin or silk?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Silk.

Dishwasher or hand washing?


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Dishwasher

Scent of - freshly brewed Coffee  or  homemade Banana loaf?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Coffee.

Bound paper books or a kindle?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

kindle

arena sports or tv sports


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2020)

*TV

Bears or Packers?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry, this Aussie doesn't understand the question.

Classical or rock music?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*Classical

(oops, @joybelle those are two American football teams and rivals)

Volleyball or tennis?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)

volleyball

chicken breasts or chicken thighs


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2020)

Thighs... definitely! 

Juice - orange or grapefruit


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Orange.

Biro or fountain pen?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)

*Biro

Thunder or lightning?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

lightening

chocolate bars or box of chocolates


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)

*Box

Donating blood or volunteering at food pantry?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2020)

Neither.   I do donate to a food pantry and my veins are difficult to pickup.

Social butterfly or a home body?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

homebody

crest or colgate


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2020)

Crest

Iced tea or lemonade


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*Lemonade

Sail boat or speed boat?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

Sail Boat.

Countryside or seaside?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

countryside

canned tuna or salmon


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Both

Washing powder or liquid?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

liquid

latex or oil paint


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2020)

*Latex

Pretzel sticks or pretzel twists?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Neither

Desserts or Savouries?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

Desserts

Steak or Pork Chops


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Both.

Vegetables or salads?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

vegetables

eggs & bacon or eggs & sausages


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Both

Bath or a shower.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

Bath

City or Country Living


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Country living is a must for me.

Simple or hectic lifestyle?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

simple

olives or pickles


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Pickles

Overthinking or ignoring a problem


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)

*Both

Cold remedy: hot toddy or chicken soup?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Chicken Soup

Fresh or frozen vegetables?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

fresh

diet or regular soda


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Neither

Supermarket or butcher for meat buys?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

butcher

chinese or every food buffet


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Both.

Travelling or staying at home?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

stay at home

walmart or kmart


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Walmart

CVS or Walgreens


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2020)

*Neither (Osco)

Hot Fudge Sundae or Banana Split?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

neither

canned pea's or beans


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

Neither

Homemade paste or bought?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

homemade

writing or printing


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Writing.

Quiche or egg and bacon pie.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

nither, allergic to eggs

computer or phone to communicate here


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Computer

Spring or Autumn


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2020)

*Autumn 

Back rub or foot massage?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Both and yes please.

A jungle garden or manicured?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2020)

*Jungle

Profession for yourself: Attorney or Dentist?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Neither.

Casual or formal dressing


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

casual

dress shoes, or running shoes


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Depends where I am going and what I am wearing but on the whole running shoes.

Dancing or watching


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Watching

Cauliflower or brussel sprouts?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Both

Country styled comfort food or modern food?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Comfort food

Emerald or opal ring?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

What a choice.   Opal

Movies - drama or comedy


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)

*Drama

Banana bread or Cranberry Muffin?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

Both.

Plain or spiced up food?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 10, 2020)

both, depending on what we are eating...

white or chocolate milk


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Neither.

Meat or fish


----------



## Kadee (Sep 11, 2020)

Fish 

Budget or expensive dish washing liquid


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Budget and I buy in bulk.

Simple or hectic lifestyle?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2020)

Simple

Manual or electric toothbrush?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2020)

*Manual

Apples or oranges?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

Both.

Natural fibres or manmade?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)

natural

roses or carnations


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

Roses

Bread or Wraps?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

Bread

Cup or mug?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)

*Mug

Salsa or onion dip?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

Onion Dip

Sugar or Sugar Substitute?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)

*Sugar Substitute

Tour: Winery or brewery?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

Winery

1970's music or 2020?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

1970s

House  - with stairs or one floor ranch style?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Stairs

Art Deco or Art Nouveau?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)

deco

dirt road or paved


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2020)

*Paved

Martini: Shaken or Stirred?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Neither

Full cream milk or skim?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2020)

*Neither...2%

Vacation: Hong Kong or Shanghai?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Neither at the moment with the unstable world conditions.

Inside our outside person?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)

*Inside

Elevator or escalator?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Both.

Tomato sauce or mustard?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Mustard

Cheese or lettuce?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)

cheese

dog or cat


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Dog

Fruit cake or cheesecake


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)

*Cheesecake

Curling or Pole Vaulting?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 30, 2020)

curling

cake or pie


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2020)

*Pie

Personal valet or chauffeur?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)

*Chauffeur

Cirque du Soleil or Riverdance?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2020)

Cirque du Soleil

Dramatic play or Broadway musical?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

broadway

android or iphone


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2020)

Android

Tennis or soccer


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

tennis

cricket or lawn bowling


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Neither

Swimming or walking


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2020)

Walking if on dry land

Butter or margarine


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Butter

Pan fried steak or bbqed


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

bbq

green salad or fruit salad


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

Both.   

Home body or very social.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

home body

maple or spruce tree


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

Butter or olive oil


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

Both.

Salads or hot vegetables


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Both

Chocolate bars:  frozen or room temperature?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2020)

*Room temperature unless it's very hot.

Prince Harry or Prince William?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Harry

Strawberries or Mangos?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

Strawberries

Italian or Greek food?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Both - Greek for takeout, Italian that I make myself.

Rubies or sapphires?


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Sapphires

baked or mashed potatoes?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

Both

Driving your own car or public transport?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Driving

Sauna or hot tub?*


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

Hot tub

Escalator or elevator?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)

escalator

pot roast or oven cooked roast


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Oven cooked (roast beef type) - back when I was an omnivore.  

Hamburger or cheeseburger?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Cheeseburger 

Twix or Kit-Kat?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Neither.  I'm a Reece's gal!  

PB - smooth or chunky?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Smooth

Twitter or Facebook?*


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 15, 2020)

Twitter

Stay up  late or go to bed early?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

Early.

A reserved person or more out there?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Reserved*

*Wolves or foxes?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)

Wolves


Man or Woman


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

woman

tonic or club water


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2020)

Club soda

Gin or vodka


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)

*Neither

Desert or Sea?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

Sea

Eating out or at home?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)

*Eating out

Cans or bottles (soda)?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)

*Bottles*

*Rye or Wheat Bread*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

Rye, please.  

Whole wheat or sourdough?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Whole wheat

Sweet or dill pickles?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2020)

Dill

Dress or Pants


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 17, 2020)

Pants

Scented or unscented?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

scented

left or right?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)

right

local bus or cab


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Neither.  My own vehicle or Uber.

Relish or sauerkraut?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Relish

White eggs or brown eggs?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

White, but only because they're usually less expensive and more widely available.  

Electric or manual can opener?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Manual

Bugs Bunny or Porky Pig?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Bugs, for sure.

Minnie or Daisy?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Minnie

Flour tortillas or corn?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

corn

chocolate or vanilla cake


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Either.  You had me at cake.  

RV or hotel?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

hotel

washing dishes by hand or dishwasher?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)

Dishwasher

Tea or Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

coffee

double double or regular coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*Regular

Cauliflower or broccoli?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

Broccoli

String beans or corn?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2020)

*Corn

Soup or salad?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2020)

Salad

Bread in sandwich or on the side?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

sandwich

whole wheat or white bread


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2020)

Pumpernickel is my fave ... or whole wheat

Bottled water or water from tap


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Bottled

Black or blue ink pens?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Blue.  Sometimes turquoise.  

Print or cursive?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Cursive

Hollyhocks or Tulips?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Tulips (no idea what hollyhocks are)

Daisies or carnations?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

daisies

white or red wine


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Red

Cream and/or Sugar or Black


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Cream

Bicycle or Unicycle


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2020)

Bicycle

Jazz or classical


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

classical

ranch or garlic dressings


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Neither - vinegar based

Glider or rocker


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2020)

*Rocker

Phantom of the Opera or Cats?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2020)

Cats

Blanket or comforter


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Comforter

One pillow or two?


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

One

Rice or pasta?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2020)

Pasta

Boat race or horse race


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Horse race, but only because of the fun of being in the crowd.

Baseball or football?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*Football

Whistling or humming?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Neither.  Singing.  Mostly out of tune but what can you do?

French fries or potato chips?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*French fries

Pistachios or macadamias?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2020)

Macadamias

Stickshift or automatic


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

Auto

Marriage  or Career


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2020)

Marriage/family over career, for sure.

Dining room table - glass or wood?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2020)

Wood

Soap - liquid or bar


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)

*Liquid

Hopscotch or Jump Rope?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

Hopscotch

 Checkers or Chess


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2020)

Checkers

Crosswords or sodoku?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Crosswords

Card or Board Games?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2020)

Cards

Christmas tree - real or artificial?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2020)

*Artificial

Cocoa...marshmallows or not?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 30, 2020)

Marshmallows - JUMBO. 

Ice cream cone or bowl?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Bowl

Cocoa in your coffee or by itself?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*By itself

Pepsi or Coke?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Caffeine free Diet Coke - maybe 6 times a year.  With a shot of Captain Morgan, if you please.

Vodka or gin?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Vodka

Airplane or Ship


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 10, 2020)

Airplane

Ferris wheel or roller coaster?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2020)

Neither.  Roller coasters (outside of Disneyland) terrify me and/or turn my stomach inside out.  I never understood the point of a ferris wheel. 

Book or movie


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Movie

Lunch snack or meal?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Snack

Dinner (last of the three-meals-a-day routine) - snack or meal?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Peas or Corn?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Corn

Euchre or Bridge


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

Neither.  Never heard of Euchre.

Beer or wine?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2020)

*Neither, but wine if coercion is involved.

Walmart or Target?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

Target

Online or in-person shopping?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

In Person

Pine Tree or Spruce


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Pine, for the smell

Enchiladas or fajitas?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2020)

Fajitas

Spicy or sour?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Spicy

Argyle or herringbone?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Either, but in very, very small doses, if you please.

Matte or satin?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Satin

Curtains or Blinds


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Blinds

Exotic tree's or Normal tree's


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2020)

*Both, love trees

Creamed spinach or onion rings?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

Onion rings.  Once a year at most.  

During non-pandemic times... restaurant chain or solo enterprise?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Both, depends on the cuisine

Fondue or gumbo?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

gumbo

cadillac or buick


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Never owned either or had any desire to.  

SUV or sedan?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2020)

*Sedan

Pony tail or pig tail?*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 29, 2020)

Pony Tail

Curlers or curling iron?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)

*Curlers

Elevator or escalator?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2020)

Elevator

Train or Boat


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Boat

Vanilla or Chocolate Ice-cream?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

It's hard to choose--can I have a scoop of each?I guess I'll choose vanilla today--and put some hot fudge over it!

Beer or Wine?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

beer

bushes or hedge


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Bushes

Bouquet of roses or daisies?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

daisies

frogs or snakes


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2020)

*Frogs

I Love Lucy or Golden Girls?*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2020)

Golden Girls

Lassie or Rin Tin Tin?


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It's hard to choose--can I have a scoop of each?I guess I'll choose vanilla today--and put some hot fudge over it!
> 
> Beer or Wine?


 Of course, you can


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Lassie

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Coffee in the morning, herbal tea from noon until bedtime.  

Iced tea or hot?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)

Iced Tea

Wheat bread or Rye Bread


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Rye.  Seeded, please.  

Bagels or bread?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2020)

Bagels

Crumpet or english muffin?


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Crumpets

Savory or sweet?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

savoury

Red or black for car/truck colour


----------



## Gemma (Jan 1, 2021)

Black

Bottled water or tap water


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2021)

Tap water run through a filter pitcher.

Crushed or cubed ice?


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Cubed

Sunny days or rainy days?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2021)

Rainy days because they're a rarity here.  

Picasso or Matisse?


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Picasso

Disco dancing or the Tango?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2021)

Disco

Music from the past or today's music.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2021)

Past music 

Sausage patties or links


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2021)

Patties

A nightgown or pajamas?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2021)

Pajamas (tee shirt with shorts).  Nightgowns get all twisted up. 

Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Manicure

Summer or Spring?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2021)

Spring

Waterfall or Rainforest?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 5, 2021)

waterfall

salmon or tuna sandwich


----------



## Gemma (Jan 5, 2021)

Tuna

Cod or Halibut


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Halibut

Mountains or Ocean?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 5, 2021)

Mountains

Saltwater or freshwater fish?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 5, 2021)

freshwater

diet or regular soda's


----------



## Gemma (Jan 6, 2021)

Regular

Grape or strawberry jam


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Strawberry

White or Black formalwear?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2021)

Black

Women: Formal clothing... pants or skirts?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

*Skirts

Lasagna or Manicotti?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

lasagna

creamy or water soups


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Water (broth) based soups

Eggs - scrambled or fried


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Scrambled

Foreign films: Subtitles or dubbing?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Subtitles.  Hate dubbing.  

Speaking of movies: Old movies in original black and white or "colorized" versions?


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Colorized

Home cooking or takeout?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Home cooking.  

Pho or ramen?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

Ramen

Chicken: Drumstick or Wing?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2021)

Wing

Sausage or Bacon


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Bacon

Ballet or opera?*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 8, 2021)

Ballet

Classical or rock 'n roll music?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Rock 'n Roll

Rom-coms or thrillers?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2021)

*Thrillers

Synchronized swimming or javelin throwing?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Yawn.... Neither

Figure skating or hockey?


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Figure skating

Football or baseball?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 8, 2021)

Football

Artichokes or parsnips?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Artichokes (not sure I've ever had parsnips)

Mustard - yellow or Dijon?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Dijon

Coffee additive: Bailey's or Kahlua?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 9, 2021)

Bailey's, if either.  But I'd rather drink it on the side.  

Spaghetti or linguine?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 9, 2021)

Both...I like any type of pasta

Bean soup or Chili?


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Chilli

Cake or pie?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Cake

Fudge or chocolate frosting?


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Fudge

Chinese or Italian food?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

In a restaurant, Chinese. If I'm cooking, Italian. 

Couch or recliner?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

Recliner

All Dressed Pizza or Pineapple & Cheese


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Neither.  Plain cheese or Margherita.  

With pizza toppings, do you think less is more or that more is better?


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Less is more

Garlic Bread or Herb bread?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Oooh... that's a toughie.  Depends on what else is in the meal, but I'll say herb bread especially if there's some rosemary in those herbs.  No, wait. Garlic Bread.  No, herb bread. No. Garlic bread....  
See what I mean?  How about both?  

Laundry soap - scented or unscented?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Scented

Baked brie or stuffed mushrooms?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Stuffed mushrooms.  No contest there.  

Airplane or train?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Train...hate flying

Louvre or British Museum?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Louvre

Microwave or Stove?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 12, 2021)

Stove

Frozen or canned vegetables?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2021)

Frozen

Chocolate Ice Cream or Vanilla


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2021)

*Chocolate

Elvis or Johnny Cash?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 13, 2021)

Elvis

Classic Rock or Country?


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Classic Rock

Sparkling water or regular water?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2021)

Regular water

Sleep on side, back, or stomach?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2021)

*Side

Hamlet or King Lear?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Hamlet

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Coffee

Stevie Wonder or Willie Nelson?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2021)

Willie Nelson

Reality shows or Comedy shows


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

Comedy shows.  But then again, I'd watch an old test pattern from the days when TV stations signed off at night rather than a reality show.  

Movies or TV shows?


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Movies

Eagle or Hawk?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Both are gorgeous to watch soaring in the skies

Snail mail or email


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*email

Bus or cab ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Uber, but not for a year now. 

Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Neither, we don't have them in this small country town.

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Coffee in the morning,  herbal tea the rest of the day.

Toenails right now: polished or unpolished?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2021)

Unpolished

Short or long nails


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2021)

*Short

Abe Lincoln or George Washington?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

George

Food Coupons or Store Coupons


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2021)

Food Coupons

Rain or snow


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Rain

Too Hot, or Too Cold


----------



## Gemma (Jan 17, 2021)

Too hot

Left or right side of the bed to sleep on.


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Right side

Italian or Chinese take out?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 18, 2021)

Chinese 

Pump your own gas into your vehicle or go to a full service station and have them do it.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

Pump my own - it's almost impossible to find a full service station here.  I'm ok with pumping my own gasoline - never have minded it.

Relaxing in a large pool: do you swim using a traditional crawl stroke or just doggie paddle around?


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Traditional crawl stroke

Pool or the ocean?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

For swimming, a pool.  For soothing my soul, the ocean.  

Ocean or lake?


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Ocean

Chicken or beef?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

Beef back when I ate meat.  Now I choose tofu or vegetables.  

Which skeeve you out more, rats or snakes?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2021)

Tough choice I'd say snakes.

Ripe bananas or green on tips?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

Green on tips.  No black spots, please. 

Bananas or apples?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

Bananas

Grapefruit or Navel Oranges?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2021)

Navel oranges - yum

Ice cream - chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

Chocolate !

Lose your ability to taste or smell?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2021)

Hmmm... taste, I guess, but hopefully neither.  

Strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Strawberries

Watermelon or Rockmelon?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

Rockmelon is also known as cantaloupe.  

My answer: If it's morning, I prefer cantaloupe. Other times of day, watermelon.

Books - audio or regular?


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Regular.

Herbal tea or regular tea?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

Herbal

Dog - small or large


----------



## Gemma (Jan 21, 2021)

large

Coffee mug or coffee cup and saucer?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

Mug

Light bulbs - incandescent or LED?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

LED

Frozen Yoghurt or Gilatto?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2021)

Gilatto

Summer or Winter


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

Winter, but mild So Cal style winters.

Bathing suit.  One or two piece?


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

One piece

Sweet or sour?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Sweet.  Not a fan of sour.

Salty or sweet


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2021)

Salty, but I limit it.

7Up or Sprite?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2021)

Neither.  Don't drink soda other than an occasional club soda.

Snow or rain?


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Snow

Silver or gold?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 25, 2021)

Gold

Italian or Mexican cuisine?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

Italian at home, Mexican at restaurants

Sushi or Thai food


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Thai

Oranges or Apples?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

Oranges right now - the little "Cuties" are sooo good! 

Blueberries or raspberries?


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Raspberries

Roast Duck or Roast Chicken?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2021)

*Chicken

Eggs benedict or Belgian waffle? *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Eggs Benedict were one of my favorites back when I ate foods like that.  Never understood the attraction of Belgian waffles vs regular waffles.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Pancakes

Black or White?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Both

Cars - Black or white?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

White, black just attracts more heat.

Glasses or contact lenses?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2021)

*Glasses

Hand cream or hand lotion?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't use either - my hands don't tend toward dryness.

Alexa or Google Home or neither?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Neither.

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Desktop at home, laptop while traveling.  (Traveling.... I seem to remember traveling, though it seems long ago.) 

Laptop or tablet?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

Both  tablet for games  Laptop for internet

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Laptop

BBQ or Picnic?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

BBQ.  Picnics are too much work... all that packing and unpacking.   Never saw the fun in them.

Bedsheets: Microfiber or percale?


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Microfibre

Kangaroos or Koalas?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2021)

*Koalas

Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Gene Kelly

 Bottled water or tap water?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)

*Bottled

Harp or harpsichord?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Harp

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Mustard

White bread or wholemeal?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2021)

*Wholemeal

Dental appointment or mammogram?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2021)

Blimey!  Talk about choosing between the devil and the deep blue sea.  If it's more than a cleaning, I'll go for the mammogram.  Otherwise the dental cleaning.

Cracker spread... peanut butter or hummus?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 2, 2021)

peanut butter

hot fudge or chocolate syrup as an ice cream topper?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2021)

*Hot fudge

Lamb chops or veal chops?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

Neither.  I don't eat meat.  

Slip-ons or tie shoes?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 3, 2021)

Slip-ons

Red or green peppers?


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Red

Salt or other seasonings?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2021)

Other seasonings


Rain or Snow


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

Either, as long as I have to drive in it or shovel it!

Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Hamburger

Frozen Yoghurt or Ice-cream?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Non dairy ice cream, please.  (There are some very good ones.)

Elvis or The Beatles?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*Beatles

Jimmy Durante or Milton Berle? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimmy Durante all the way.  My mother grew up on the same block as his nephew.  She said that when JD came to visit he'd buy ice cream for all the kids who were outside playing!  _(Make Someone Happy, I'll Be Seeing You,_ and _Young at Heart_ are all on my iPod!)  

Dean Martin or Frank Sinatra?


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Dean Martin

Hip-hop or classic rock?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Classic rock though I do like some hip-hop.  

Classical or Jazz?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 5, 2021)

Jazz

Violin or Saxophone?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

Saxophone

Do you prefer male and female singers with deep voices?


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Males

Blues or Jazz?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2021)

*Jazz

In soup, noodles or rice?*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 7, 2021)

Noodles

Stuffed shells or ravioli?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2021)

*Ravioli

Drumstick or wing?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Neither

Rye bread - seeded or unseeded?


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Rye 

Cold or hot weather?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Cold, only because more blankets and clothing can be added, but with extreme heat there's not a lot to remove!

Computer sound - do you use speakers or headphones?


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Speakers

Tablets - Android or Apple?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Android

Cell phone - Android or Apple?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2021)

*Android

Croissants - plain or buttered?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2021)

Plain

Peanut butter - smooth or chunky?


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Smooth

Sweet or bitter spreads?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2021)

*Sweet (what is a bitter spread?) 

Apricots or plums?*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 11, 2021)

Plums

Red raspberries or blueberries?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Blueberries, although I do like raspberries, too.  

Peaches or nectarines?


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Sweet (what is a bitter spread?)
> 
> Apricots or plums?*


Marmalade


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Peaches

Italy or France?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Italy

Spain or Portugal?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*No preference really

Solid or patterned neckties?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Solid

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 12, 2021)

Waffles

Black fonts or colored fonts, when typing.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Black, though I usually change emails to blue before sending. 

Fettuccine or Angel Hair pasta?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 13, 2021)

Fettuccine 

Flying squirrels or bats?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

Flying squirrels.  Although I've never seen one in person, I was a huge fan of Rocky & Bullwinkle! 

Caves or cliffs?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2021)

*Caves

Taxis or Uber?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Taxi (we don't have Uber in this small town)

Rain or snow?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 13, 2021)

Both

Crab legs or lobster?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

Crab legs

Regular or decaf?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

One cup of regular, then on to decaf.  

Coffee with fixings or black?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Coffee with cream

Marlon Brando or James Dean?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Marlon Brando

Baked Cheesecake or refrigerated Cheesecake?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Baked (great question, @Tish!

Fireplace - wood burning or gas? (Ours is both)


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Gas

Regarding Covid. 
Jab or no jab?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes on the jab when I'm recovered from my post-Covid symptoms.    

Same question: Jab or no jab?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2021)

*Jab, first one tomorrow!

Halibut or Cod?*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 15, 2021)

Cod

BLT (bacon, lettuce & tomato) or Grilled Cheese sandwich?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

L & T sandwich for me (no bacon, thanks)

Salad dressing - bottled or your own mix?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

My own mix.

Pasta or rice?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Pasta, but brown rice is better for me

Lottery Ticket or Scratch and win ticket


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Lottery ticket a few times a year.  Maybe spend $30 all told each year on lottery tix.  

Lottery tix or Las Vegas?


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Las Vegas (Never been always wanted to)

Cruise or plane trip?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Tish said:


> Las Vegas (Never been always wanted to)
> 
> Cruise or plane trip?


Both.  Cruises are destinations in and of themselves.  Planes get you to a destination.  

Train or bus to get to a destination five or more hours away?


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Bus

Knit or Crochet


----------



## Gemma (Feb 18, 2021)

Crochet

Treadmill or an Elliptical trainer?


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 18, 2021)

Treadmill

Tarot cards or psychic?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

Nither

Euchre or Bridge


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Neither

Hummus or artichoke dip?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Both!  (Yum!) 

Potato chips or tortilla chips?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Both, in limited quantities

Hedgehogs or koalas?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Koalas

Polar bears or Pandas?


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Pandas

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 19, 2021)

Ketchup

Onion rings or French fries?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

A few onion rings along with an order of fries.  (A full order of onion rings doesn't appeal, but I sure like having a few now and then!)

Curly fries or traditional?


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Traditional

Hamburger or Chicken burger?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Neither - I'll take a veggie burger

With that burger: Lettuce & tomato OR ketchup and pickle?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2021)

*Neither, must have ketchup and cheese at a minimum

Hula or tango?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Both are pretty sensual, but a well executed tango?  Oh my.... 

Fast dancing - small group or single partner?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Small group

Updating your technology or happy to use the ones you have?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy with the technology I have, at the moment. But will update when necessary.

Hard floors or carpeting?


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 22, 2021)

Hard floors, easier to clean wheelchair tracks 

Train or plane?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Love trains, but it depends how far I'm traveling.   A 3 hour plane ride takes over 24 hours on a train.  Also, US train tickets are 2X or 3X the price of airfare.  Bizarre but true.  

For people with cellphones:
When communicating via cellphone with people outside your household do you more often Text or Talk?


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Text

Alexa or Google home? I have neither.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Alexa.  "She" is a very helpful hands-free timer reminder (in 30 minutes, remind me to check the laundry, , but isn't otherwise all that bright, TBH. 

Cookies - chocolate chip or oatmeal raisin?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 22, 2021)

Oatmeal raisin

Pound cake or Angel food cake?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Pound cake.  Angel food cake is too sweet and fluffy for me.  

Blueberry or lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Lemon

Vacuum or sweep floors?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Sweep.  I hate vacuuming.

Dust or wash dishes?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 24, 2021)

Wash dishes

Lose your ability to taste or smell?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Taste, but losing either would be a drag.  

Baked ziti or lasagna?


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Lasagna

Spring orSummer?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Spring. 

Iced tea - sweetened or unsweetened?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Sweetened

Spring or Autumn *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

Autumn because it's home to holiday season, my very favorite time of the year.

Non-touristy vacation for replenishing your soul: Mountains or Seashore?


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 26, 2021)

seashore.

Beatles or Rolling Stones


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Rolling Stones

Jazz or Blues?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Blues

Breath freshener under a mask - mints or gum?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2021)

*Mints

Chocolate fudge or chocolate turtles?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Chocolate fudge.  I don't care for candy that sticks the my teeth like caramel does.  

Brownies - with nuts or without?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

With nuts

Carrot cake or Banana loaf?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Carrot cake

Snack: Carrots or celery


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Celery

Fake lawn or real lawn?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Real

Lawn or natural landscape?


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Both Natural and lawn.

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2021)

*Oranges

French toast or waffle?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

French toast, though it's probably been 10 years since I've had that.  

Pancake topping - butter or no butter?


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

No Butter

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 2, 2021)

Coffee

Dark roasted coffee or medium roast?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Medium roast

Tea - "real" or herbal?


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Both

White or Rye bread?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Rye.  With caraway seeds, please!

Beans in vegetable soup: kidney or garbanzo?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2021)

*Kidney

Food bank donation or animal shelter donation?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Both, but these days food banks take precedence. 

Sweatshirts - pullover or zipfront?


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Pullover

Denim or lace?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Denim

Napkins - cloth or paper?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Paper

Toothpicks or Floss?*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 4, 2021)

Floss

Manual or an electric toothbrush?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Manual

Instructions: Written or video?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

Depends on what they're for.  Generally written, though.  

Tomato sauce, smooth or with chunks of tomato?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2021)

*Chunky

Sloppy Joes or Sloppy Janes?*


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Sloppy Joes

Fried eggs or scrambled?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Fried 
(Had to look up Sloppy Janes.  For the likewise uninformed, they are sloppy joes made with ground turkey instead of ground beef.)

Vitamins - name brand or store brand?


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Name brand

Bush Hiking or white water rafting?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Neither.  The closest I come to bush hiking is a long walk around my neighborhood (or Costco) and the closest I come to WW rafting is a dip in my pool - or a nice long shower if it isn't swimming season.   

Spaghetti sauce, with meat or without?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

With.

Cold water to drink, with ice or without?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Without.  

Club soda with or without flavorings?


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Without

 Pie or sausage roll?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Had to do a search on Australian sausage rolls.  No idea what you mean by pie.  In the US, unless modified by another word (like "shepherd's), pie always implies dessert, so I'll go with pie.   

Card games or board games?


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Card games

Coffee, black or with milk and sugar.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*Coffee with milk

Pearl necklace or gold locket?*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Pearl necklace

Indoors or Out


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

Outdoors

Left or right handed?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Right handed

Sparkly or plain?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Plain

Fast or slow?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Depends on what it is.  

Spaghetti or lasagna?


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Lasagna

Cold or hot?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Depends on what it is.  Hot lasagna.  Cold ice cream.   

Dog or cat food - commercial, homemade or a combo?


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Commercial

Honey- store bought or farm?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't love honey, but have been gifted several jars from farms.

Bank statements - paper or electronic?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Electronic

Bills by snail mail or email?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 22, 2021)

snail mail

Have Angelina Jolie’s lips or Jennifer Aniston's hair?


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Aniston's hair

Movies - Drama or Action?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 22, 2021)

Action

Would you rather have to speak in rhyme for the rest of your life or have to speak in riddles for the rest of your life?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Ugh... Talk about being out of friends in short order either way.  I'd take speaking in rhyme over riddles, but would likely learn to be mostly silent. 

Hotel or motel?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Hotel

Write your shopping list with pen and paper or type it on your phone?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Pen and paper 

Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Sunset

Milk:  dairy or non-dairy?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 24, 2021)

Dairy

Orange or apple juice?


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Apple Juice

Italian food or Mexican food?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Ooooh... that's a tough one, @Tish, because I love them both.  
Italian food at home because good Italian restaurants in Los Angeles are few and far between. 
Mexican food when out because Los Angeles's Mexican food offerings are fabulous, from simple taco trucks to upscale restaurants. 

Mexican food accompaniment: beer or Margarita?


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Margarita

Quiche Loraine or Quiche Florentine?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*Florentine

Eggplant parmigiana or Veal marsala?*


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Eggplant Parmigiana

Lasagne meat or vege?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2021)

*Meat

Curly or wavy hair?*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Wavy

Soft boiled or hard boiled eggs


----------



## Gemma (Apr 1, 2021)

Hard boiled eggs

Salsa or ketchup?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Neither. Okay if I must . . . salsa, but not too hot.

Early or Late


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Early for doing things, late for relaxing

Do you hold a grudge or let things go after a short while?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

Let things go.  

Would you rather hop like a bunny or waddle like a duck everywhere you go?


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Waddle like a duck lol, I have had plenty of practice with 3 pregnancies

House or unit?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

House

Potatoes or Rice?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2021)

*Potatoes

Ice cubes or shaved ice?*


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Ice cubes

Netflix or Amazon Prime?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Both, but I use Netflix a lot more

White rice or brown rice?


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

White rice

Garlic bread or herb bread?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Herb - rosemary being my favorite.

Whole wheat or white flour in your bread?


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Whole wheat

Shower or Bath?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Shower.

Cheerios or Rice Krispees?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

Cheerios

Rice Krispie treats or Cookies


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Rice Krispie

Coco or tea


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

I prefer herbal tea over regular, but would drink cocoa all the time if it weren't so unhealthy.  (Warm fat and sugar in soothing liquid form that reminds me of visiting my grandmother after skating on the pond near her house... what's not to love?)  As it is I probably only drink about 20 cups of cocoa a year.    

Cereal - cold or hot?


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Hot

More blankets or Electric-blanket when it's cold?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

More blankets.  

Comforters: real down or man-made fill?


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Real down

Regular soda or diet soda?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Neither - club soda (seltzer). 

Carrots - cooked or raw?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Raw, please.

Steamed or boiled spinach?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Steamed, but only until slightly wilted.

Mashed or baked potatoes?


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Ooh, that's a hard one...Baked

Gravy or sauce?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

Sauce 

Eggplant or zucchini?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Another tough one...Eggplant

Pasta or rice?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks like one tough question begets another.  

Pasta usually, but I like both.

Rice - plain or Spanish style?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2021)

*Neither...wild

Astronomy or stamp collecting?*


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Astronomy

Science or History?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Science

Infants or toddlers?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Toddlers

Challenging or Easy


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Challenging

Waterpark or funpark?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

At this stage of my life, fun park. 

Roller coasters or more docile rides?


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Roller Coasters

Reality, fiction or not fiction T.V.


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Mostly fiction though a bit of the other two.  

Movies - fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Fiction

Books, Biography, or History?


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Neither is usually my first choice.  

WWII books - historical or historical fiction.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Historical

Pastels or bold colors?


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Bold, but I like pastels, too.  

Rye bread - with caraway seeds or without?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*With...love it!

Bagels or bialys?*


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Bagels.  By a mile.  

Doughnuts or Bagels?


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Doughnuts

Corn or beans?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Beans

Garbanzos or lentils?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Garbanzos

Bread

White or wholemeal?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Wholemeal.

Potatoes - Sweet or Russet?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2021)

*Russet

Guacamole: with tomatoes or without?*


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Without

Salsa - with cilantro or without?


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Without! That stuff is just too strong.

Coffee - cream and sugar?


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Both (almond milk, to be precise)

Tea - cream/sugar or lemon?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Lemon

Art gallery or museum?


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Either, as long the people I'm with are ready to leave after no more than two hours.  

Sugar or other sweetener?


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Sugar

Netflix or Amazon?


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

Netflix, though right now we're mostly watching Hulu.  

Popcorn or potato chips?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Popcorn

Ice Cream, Frozen Yoghurt or Gelato?


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

(Vegan) Ice Cream

Your bathroom - bar or liquid soap?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)

*Both

Boxers or briefs for men?*


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

It varies. Sometimes briefs, sometimes boxers or sometimes commando. Depends on the mood and/or activity . . . 

Comedy or Tragedy?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Comedy

Train or Bus travel?


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Train (private car, please)

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Love them both! 

Juice or water?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Juice, but not all kinds

I'm sure this has been asked already, but... red or white?

(Starsong, you mentioned Hulu. Are you watching the Fargo series?  I'm totally hooked!)


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Red

Ooh, Sunny!  I completely forgot about that series being on Hulu.  Thanks for the reminder!

Do you ever put ice in your wine?  Heresy to some, I know, but that's how I like it!


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Yuck.

Water with ice or without?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2021)

With

Toasted or not tomato sandwich


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Toasted unless it's a very hearty, rustic bread.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Savory or Sweet pies?


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Sweet, but less sweet than most American pies. 

Layer cake or pound cake?


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Sweet, but less sweet than most American pies.
> 
> Layer cake or pound cake?


Layer

Sweet snacks or salty snacks?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Salty

Chocolate with fillings or plain?


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Filling 

Ankle boots or to the knee?


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

Ankle

Regular birthday cards, or the electronic kind?


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Regular

Birthday greetings in general - text/email messages or cards?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Text

Landline or Cellphone?


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Cellphone

Watching TV on a cool evening... sweats or a blanket?


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Both, if it's "cool" enough. But mainly, just sweats.

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Glasses

Lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Neither - I've always hated the sensation of anything greasy on my lips including fried food residue, lipstick, lip gloss and Chapstick.

Cherry or Grape tomatoes?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Cherry

Red wine or white?


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Red

Shorts or long pants in summer?


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Above the knee shorts or skorts - my legs have held up quite well (no pun intended), and it gets plenty hot here.  

Sleeveless or short sleeves in summer?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2021)

*Short sleeves

Soda pop: cans or bottles?*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Bottles, definitely.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Millyd (May 15, 2021)

Neither .

Soap or shower gel for showering


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Bar soap

Eyeglass case - hard sided or soft fabric?


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Hard sided, though I wear my glasses all the time, so mostly don't need a case.

Series on TV: police procedurals or medical shows?


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Medical over police, though not involved in a medical series right now. 

Movies or series?


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Movies

Books, Fantasy or historic


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

Historic even though I don't read many books.

Oranges or apples?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2021)

*Oranges

Buttons or zippers?*


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Depends on the garment.  

Pullover or zip front sweatshirts?


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Pullover

Plastic or paper bags for groceries?


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Neither - I either bring reusable bags or load my groceries directly from the cart into laundry baskets that I keep in my trunk.  

 DuckDuckGo or Google search engine?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2021)

*Google

Pork rinds or Fritos?*


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Neither

No hedge or hedge?


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Do you mean hedge bushes as a fence?  No hedge.  Have a couple of hedge-like bushes but they're solitary plants.  

Fence (or wall) around most (or all) of your property or completely unfenced?


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

My property is an apartment in a hi-rise, so of course it is unfenced.  The house we lived in before coming here had a fenced-in back yard, so Sunny could run out the back door, dash over the deck, and play in the yard to her heart's content.

Vacations at bodies of fresh or salt water?


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Salt water

Carrot sticks or celery sticks?


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Celery

Falafel or kebab?


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

Kebab

Matzoh or Ritz crackers?


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Matzoh 

Rice - brown or white?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

White

Corn - on the cob or creamed?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Creamed

Onions: red or white?*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Red for salad white for cooking.

Peas or beans?


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

Both about equal.

Corned beef sandwich on rye, or egg salad sandwich on wheat?


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Egg salad

Omelette or scrambled egg?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2021)

Scrambled egg


Tea or Coffee


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Coffee

Tea - regular or herbal?


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Herbal, especially Rosehip

Background sounds - T.V. or music


----------



## Millyd (May 21, 2021)

Music 

Gas or electric cooktop


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

Gas

Do you mostly make meals on your stovetop or in an oven?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Stovetop and Airfryer

Airfryer or oil fryer?


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

No fryer at all. 

Plant based or cow's milk?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

*Cow's milk

Soy sauce or tamari?*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Soy sauce

You plan meals ahead or cruise the kitchen when you're hungry and make something up on the spot?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

I plan

Carrot cake or Banana cake?


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Carrot

Honeydew or Cantalope?


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Honeydew

Mango or Papaya?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Mango

Sloppy Joes or Chili?*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Chili

Sugar or Honey?


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Honey

Rice a a desert or as a first course?  …I don‘t  not like rice a a first course ,  but like homemade creamed rice.


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

First course

Quinoa or Rice?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Rice

Anchovies or sardines?*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Anchovies

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Millyd (May 25, 2021)

Ice cream 

Plain  ( natural ) yoghurt / or flavoured


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

Flavored, preferably cherry, raspberry, or natural vanilla.

Ice cream in a dish or a cone?


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Dish

Frozen yogurt or ice cream (assuming you can tell the difference)


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Ice cream

Circus or county fair?*


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

County fairs.  Never going to another circus would be fine by me.

Clowns or acrobats?


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Acrobats

Green or red grapes?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Red


Wine or Gin


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Wine

Traditional folk songs, or sea shanties?

(Getting back to yogurt, for lunch today I had frozen cherry yogurt topped with fresh fruits and coconut. Really delicious!)


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Folk songs, but also enjoy shanties.

Jazz or classical?


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Both, but classical is my favorite.

Paper newspapers, or electronic?


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Electronic.  And I absolutely don't miss my hands getting filthy from newsprint.  

Oatmeal - old fashioned, steel-cut, quick or instant?


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Instant

Blues or Jazz?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*Jazz

Kidney pie or frog legs?*


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Neither

Garbanzo beans or lentils?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Both!

Eggs Benedict or Huevos Rancheros?*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Eggs Benedict

Oysters or Clams?


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Clams

Crab Cakes or Fish & Chips?


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Both (during seaside vacations only)

Speaking of which? 
Vacation eating - do you continue your normal healthy diet or suspend many rules?


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

What normal healthy diet?   

Cobb salad or chef salad?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Cobb

Baby goat or baby lamb?*


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

OMG - they are equally adorable.  I'm assuming (hoping) you mean to admire, not to eat.  

Popcorn - plain or with caramel?


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Plain

Audiobook or reading?


----------



## Kadee (May 29, 2021)

Reading 

Watching bold & Beautiful or Judge Judy


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Judge Judy

Miniature golf or ping pong?*


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Ping pong...  Would love to get another PP table!  

Tulips or Daffodils?


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Tulips

Walk on a tropical beach or through a redwood forest


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Through a redwood forest

Be a middle school teachers aide or nursing home aide?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2021)

Middle school teachers aide


Doctor or Nurse


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Nurse

Credit card or debit card?


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Credit.

Coffee black or with milk/cream/sugar, etc. in it


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Light and sweet, please!

Real dairy products in your coffee to lighten it or some other product?


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2021)

real dairy...half & half

Kidney beans or pinto beans?


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Kidney

Brussel sprouts or cabbage?


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Cabbage. (I hate Brussels sprouts!)

Cucumbers or bean sprouts?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

Cucumbers


Teenagers or babies


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Babies

Seeded grapes or seedless grapes?*


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Seedless.  Can't believe anyone would ask!  

Nectarines or peaches?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Seedless.  Can't believe anyone would ask!


*I'm running low on questions! I knew it was stupid when I posed it.*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Peaches

Casablanca or Blazing Saddles?*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Casablanca

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Checkers

Flat gift wrap or rolls?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Rolls

Gift wrap or gift bags?


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Gift bags

Raisen Toast or Cinnamon Toast?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Cinnamon

Cinnamon or Cloves


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Cinnamon

Pantsuit or dress?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm more comfortable in pants for dressy occasions, but go with whichever outfit is cuter and more appropriate.    

Casual summer wear (women answer this one, please): dresses, skirts, skorts, pants, shorts or capris?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Light, cool pants, shorts, and I just bought my first skort, haven't worn it yet.

Baseball caps, or big beach hats?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Neither.  Never have been a hat person.  

Accent scarves or no scarves?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*No scarves

Gin rummy or poker?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Gin rummy.  

Cabbage - purple or green?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*Purple

Oregano or Tarragon?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Oregano

Rosemary or Basil


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

Basil

Fish or Turkey


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Fish

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Both - depends on whose wearing it.

For yourself - layered hair or all one length?


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Layered

Mood lamps or overhead lights?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Overhead.  Although I have others in the house, the only lamp I use with any regularity is the one on my nightstand.  

Furniture style preference - antique or modern lines?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

I have an "eclectic" mixture.

Mug or glass?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Glass or ceramic mug for hot drinks, glass for cold drinks.  Never aluminum cans if I can avoid them.  

Chinese or Korean cuisine?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*Chinese, not familiar with Korean

Miracle Whip or Hellmann's?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Hellmann's AKA Best Foods over Miracle Whip

Salad dressing - vinegar or creamy base?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2021)

Neither, I prefer to have EVOO and Balsamic Vinegar in my salads

Green or blue?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 5, 2021)

Green

Shorts or capris?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Capris

Gas Heater, Wood Heater, or Electric heater?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

My house has a gas furnace.

Forced air or radiators or something else?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

I loved the wood stove in our previous home.

Classical or pop?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Pop

Air fryer or oil fryer?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Neither, I don't fry foods.

Caesar salad or Greek salad?*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 14, 2021)

Greek salad

Mexican or Cuban food?


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 14, 2021)

Mexican

Pilsner glass or frosty mug or bottle of beer?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Neither, I don't drink beer.

Vacation: Egyptian pyramids or Las Vegas?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Egyptian pyramids

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 15, 2021)

Glasses

Pride or Envy?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2021)

Neither is an admirable trait

Plain popcorn or Cracker Jacks?


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Plain popcorn

Jelly or custard?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Custard, though I rarely eat either.  

Tacos with crispy shells or soft tortillas?


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Crispy shells

Apples or Pears?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2021)

*Pears

Chocolate rum balls or lemon bars?*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2021)

Lemon bars

Black or blue ink pens?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

Blue

Chocolate chip or sandwich cookies like Oreos?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

I'd say that one is a completely even tie. But if the chocolate chip cookies were Tate's, I'd probably lean in that direction.

Cherries or grapes?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I'd say that one is a completely even tie. But if the chocolate chip cookies were Tate's, I'd probably lean in that direction.
> 
> Cherries or grapes?


Cherries

Red or green grapes?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Red

Soft or firm pillow?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Firm

Jeans or cotton pants?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeans

A toothache or gout?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2021)

Toothache

Glasses or Contact lenses


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Contact lenses, though I no longer need them.  

Glasses for reading or not?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

Glasses for everything.

Cell phone or land line?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Cell phone.  

More text or more talk?


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

More text. 

More computer time or more book reading?


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

More book reading

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2021)

Pepsi

Plain water or sparkling water?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 20, 2021)

either, actually...

Spicy or mild?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Spicy, but not if you're referring to water in the above question.

Very hot weather, or very cold?


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 20, 2021)

Hot weather

Peaches or nectarines?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Peaches

Hopscotch or jump rope?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

I loved them both but after giving birth to three children (including a set of full-term twins), my body is better suited to hopscotch.  I played it with my children a lot and now enjoy it with my grandchildren... 

Do you usually rest during the day where you lie down for a bit (maybe nap, maybe not), or do you go straight through from the time you get up until you're ready to hit the hay for the night?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2021)

Go straight through.

Fantasy or Mystery Books?


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Mystery

Movies: Comedy or Drama?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

Drama

Movies in the theatre, or streaming at home?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

Streaming at home.  Sad to admit it, but I haven't been fully comfortable in a movie theater after the shooting in Aurora, Colorado.   

Paul Newman or Robert Redford (circa 1970s)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

That's a hard one but I'd pick Paul Newman.

Dolly Parton or Sophia Loren (when they were young)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

Sophia for acting, Dolly for being immensely musically talented and hilariously irreverent.  (I saw Dolly in concert about 25 years ago - she was sooo good and an absolute riot.)

Foo Fighters or Nirvana?


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Foo Fighters

Lefthanded or righthanded?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

Right-handed


Good Cooker or Poor cooker


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm a pretty good cook, and am fine with cooking but I don't love doing it.

Your preference in the kitchen: cooking or baking?


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 22, 2021)

Cooking......if it involves an electric mixer, I'm done.

Lasagna or Spaghetti


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Spaghetti

BBQ or Dinner party


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

BBQ

Watermelon or ice cream?


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 23, 2021)

Ice Cream

Cut your sandwich into halves/quarters or eat it whole?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Cut into halves or quarters.

Regular burgers or Impossible burgers?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Impossible, if either, but only once every few months.  

French fries or potato salad with a burger?


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

French fries

Disco or Ballroom?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Disco - I learned a long time ago but have forgotten most of my ballroom dancing lessons.  I'm kind of a free spirit on the dance floor anyway.  

Disco dancing - do you prefer dancing with a partner or in a group of 4 or more?


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

In a group

Scented candles or incense?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Candles

Medical or legal mysteries?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Either, as long as they're not violent.  

Driving - freeways and other high speed roads or streets and boulevards?


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Boulevards 

Horse Riding or Bike Riding?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Neither anymore, but I had both a bicycle and a horse and enjoyed both.  The bike required far less work, attention and upkeep though.  

Cake or cookies?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Usually, cake.

Walks alone or with other people?


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Alone, with the dog

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Chocolate

Headphones or ear buds?


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Headphones.

Black or Green Olives?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

I like Kalamata and green, but dislike canned black olives.

Sweet or Dill Pickles?


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

Dill.

Typing or writing?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Typing, though I still write handwrite plenty of lists and notes.

In your pantry: specialty flavored vinegars or just the standards like white, rice, apple cider and balsamic?


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Standard

Smoothie or milkshake


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2021)

Milkshake

Soy or Almond milk?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

Milk

Ketchup or mustard (On burger)


----------



## Gemma (Jul 1, 2021)

Both

Beef or pork?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Neither

Slow or fast dancing?


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Both

Flowers in a pot or the garden?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

Garden

Flowers in your garden or on your table?


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

In the garden

Birds in a cage or out in the wild?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Out in the wild

Blue or Brown eyes?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

Blue - they remind me of my mother.  

Your children of your same gender: Taller or shorter than you were at their age?


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Taller

Apple or Android?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Android

Spearmint or Wintergreen


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Spearmint

Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Ketchup for fries, otherwise I eat more mustard than ketchup these days.

Mayonnaise or mustard?


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Mayonnaise although I do love seeded mustard on ham.

Ice cubes or crushed ice?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Crushed

Iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Iced coffee

Bowling or Miniature Golf?*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 5, 2021)

Miniature golf

Tennis or ping pong


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Ping pong

Hair - Colored/dyed or Natural?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*For me? Natural.

Sea salt or kosher salt?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Whatever the recipe calls for, otherwise I use table salt, leading to my question: 

Table salt - Iodized or Plain?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Iodized

Cacti or succulents?*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Succulents

Music or talk radio?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 8, 2021)

Music

Toilet Paper- Over or Under?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Over

Tissues - Boutique (cube) box, or rectangular box?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Rectangular

Italian sausage: sweet or hot?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Rectangular
> 
> Italian sausage: sweet or hot?*


Corn on the cob - grilled or boiled?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 14, 2021)

Grilled

Garage or Carport?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Garage, but don't keep our cars in it.  It's used as a pantry, laundry room, workroom with tool storage, kegerator cave, and more.  We park in the driveway.  

When you order a restaurant meal do you generally opt for the soup or the salad?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Salad, and give it away

Patio or balcony?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

Patio 

Green olives - with or without pimentos?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Without

Milk shake or malted?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

If I still ate dairy and my system could tolerate the lactose, I'd go with the milk shake.  

Your last doctor appointment - in person or phone/video visit?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*In person

Ballet or ballroom dancing?*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

Ballroom

Yoga or swimming?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 17, 2021)

Swimming

Blackberries or Blueberries?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Blueberries

Crispix or Cracklin' Oat Bran?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Never had either

Shredded wheat: bite-sized or large biscuits?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 21, 2021)

Bite size

Shop:  Walmart or Target?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Both, but use WM more often

Abe Lincoln or Franklin Roosevelt?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

Abe Lincoln

DVD special features, do you generally watch them or ignore them?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Ignore them

Vanilla pudding or Chocolate pudding?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2021)

Chocolate

In restaurant ... table  or booth?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2021)

Table

Men with pony tails or a man bun?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Both

Cotton or polyester?*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2021)

Usually prefer a cotton/poly blend.  

Pants - full length or cropped?


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Full length

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Oranges

Olives or Pickles?*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

Olives, especially Kalamata

Salad - Greek or Cobb?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2021)

*Greek

Matches or lighter?*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

Lighter

Computer sound - headphones or speakers?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2021)

Headphones

Cellphone or Landline


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

I have both but use my cellphone 99% of the time.

Peanut butter - smooth or creamy?


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Smooth

Flour - White or wholemeal


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

I use both.  

Bread - white or wholemeal?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Both, but not "heavy" wheat

Brownies or Blondies?*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Brownies

Caramel or chocolate fudge?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 31, 2021)

Chocolate Fudge

Gelato or Sorbet?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2021)

Gelato


Rain or Snow


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Snow

Taffy or toffee?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Taffy, but I don't much care for either category.  

Raincoat or umbrella?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Umbrella

Hair spray or hair gel?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Neither - leave in conditioner and/or a shine enhancer oil.  

Doughnuts - filled or glazed?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Filled

Banana bread or Zucchini bread?*


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Zucchini

Coffee Black or with milk?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Almond milk

Staying with coffee:
With or without sweetener?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2021)

*Without

Salad...with or without croutons?*


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Without

Chicken or Beef stock?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Chicken

Tart or pie?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

Pie  

Lifesavers - mints or fruit flavors?


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Mint

M&M or Smarties?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

M&M

Volunteering: thrift shop or food pantry?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2021)

Food pantry

Food pantry or food delivery (like Meals on Wheels)?


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Food Pantry

Give some time or give some money?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2021)

Money.

Food pantry: Do you give money or give food that you bought specifically for that purpose?


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

I give money

Car: Manual or Automatic?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Automatic.  I love manual shifts but they're hard to come by these days.  

Your last (or current) bicycle.  Old fashioned with a single gear or multi-geared (like a ten speed)?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Old fashioned

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Both

Ice cream or frozen yoghurt?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

Neither - vegan ice cream.  

Salad dressings - creamy or vinegar based?


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Vinegar

Salt or sweet?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Sweet

Roller Coaster or Ferris Wheel?


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Roller Coaster

Travel: Plane or train?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Prefer train, but planes are the way to go when traveling long distances. 

Kitchen cabinets - painted or natural wood?


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Natural wood

Watch a series one episode at a time or wait till the end and watch all episodes back to back?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm a binge watcher!  

What do you call the last meal of the day - Supper or Dinner?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Dinner

Grapes or Cherries?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Prefer cherries but eat more grapes because they're more readily available.  

Entertainment awards - do you follow them or ignore them?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2021)

Ignore them

Regular or thin spaghetti?


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Regular

Tea : Milk or lemon


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Usually lemon

Tea - regular or herbal?


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Herbal

Bread rolls: Home made or bought?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Bought

Kitchen sink - stainless steel or enamel?


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Stainless Steel

Old Photos; Black&White or Sepia?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Black and white

Speaking of black and white - 
Cake frosting - chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Chocolate

Carrot cake or Banana bread?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

Carrot cake

Which appeals to you more - dogs with shorter legs or longer legs relative to their body size?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Short legs

Beatles or Stones?


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Stones

Jazz or Blues?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2021)

Jazz

Butternut or acorn squash?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)

acorn

chicken breasts or chicken thighs


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Neither - don't eat meat

Romaine or Iceberg lettuce?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Neither, prefer green or red leaf

Frank Sinatra or Tony Bennett?


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Sinatra

Book: Fiction or not fiction?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

I enjoy both, but fiction is more relaxed reading. 

History: non-fiction books or historical fiction?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2021)

fiction

poems or limmericks


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2021)

Poems

Television or Computer


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Computer

Oatmeal or grits?


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Oatmeal, The only time I tried grits was when I was in Albuquerque, I did like them, but have not come across them here in Australia.

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

Butter

Chicken breasts or thighs?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Breasts

Journal or diary?


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Journal

Magazines or Newspapers?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2021)

Magazines

Contacts or Glasses


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Glasses

Long hair or short?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Medium length

Cookies - oatmeal chocolate chip or classic Tollhouse chocolate chip?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

Classic

Crab or lobster?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2021)

Lobster

Wallpaper or paint on walls.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Paint

Smoked Ham or regular ham?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Smoked

Violin or Guitar?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

Guitar

Guitar - Acoustic or Electric?


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Electric

Rain or snow?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

*Snow

Lemonade or Iced Tea?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2021)

Either but only if very, very weak. 

Wine or beer?


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Wine

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

Diet Coke maybe once a year  

Coffee (or tea) - black or doctored up?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Coffee with cream/milk

Zip-up or sash/belt robe?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2021)

Zip up

Sweet Potatoes or White Potatoes


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

White 

Coffee with milk or black?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

With milk.  With a combo of almond & oat milk that I whip into a foam using a frother.  (I also add a little of my stevia/sugar combo to sweeten it up a bit.)      

Coffee with sweetener or without?


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

With

Potato salad with or without eggs?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Without

Do you prefer lamps or overhead lights in your home?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2021)

Lamps

Bow ties or neckties?


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Bow ties

Jeans or skirts?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Jeans

Green beans or navy beans?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 6, 2021)

Green Beans

Text or email?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Text for short messages, email for longer.  

Text or phone calls?


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Text

Visa Debit or Visa?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2021)

Neither, Master Card

Banking online or in person?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2021)

Mostly online

Slippers - with or without backs?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 8, 2021)

Without

Dusk or dawn?


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Dawn

Milkshake or smoothie?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Milkshakes taste better but I'm far more likely to indulge in a smoothie.   

Olives - black or green?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Green

Burritos or Fajitas?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Burritos surprisingly enough.  Fajitas sound so healthy but are usually extremely oily.  

When you doll up a bit: eyeliner or not?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

No eyeliner

Tee shirts: V-neck or scoop neck?


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

V-neck

Lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

Neither - never could stand the sensation of greasy lips.  

Blusher - creamy or powder?


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Powder

Mashed potato or roast potato


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)

Mashed

British dramas or British comedies?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

Neither.  I don't watch them.

Cold pizza or cold fish?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

Cold pizza

Eggs - scrambled or fried?


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Fried

Pancakes or French Toast?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2021)

French Toast - always loved it!  

On pancakes/French toast - syrup, powdered sugar, jam, or something else?


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Lemon juice and sugar

Tea: Lose or bags?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Bags - never got the hang of loose tea

Coffee - do you buy and grind beans or purchase it already ground?

p.s. I never heard of lemon juice and sugar over pancakes or French toast. Wonder if that's an Aussie thing...


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Already ground.
(I have no idea if it is an Aussie thing, it's just my weird tastes.)

Roast vegetables or steamed?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Roast

Pirate movies or westerns?


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Pirate

Mango or oranges?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

Oranges

Red grapes or green?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2021)

Green

Roast beef or chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

Chicken salad

Bagpipes or tubas?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

I like both when they're played well.  I'll take a poorly played tuba over a poorly played bagpipe any day though.

Flutes or saxophones?


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Saxophones

Email or text?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Either - depends on length of the message.  

For group messages you prefer emails to texts.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Email

Cotton or Nylon?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Cotton

Drive  or  Fly?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Drive

Darts or Pool?


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Pool

Rain or snow?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Snow

Leather or Lace?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Leather

City  or Country?


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Country

Cash or Credit card?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2021)

Credit Card

Orange juice or grapefruit juice?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

OJ

Oxtail stew or turtle soup?


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Neither

Meat kabab or Chicken kebab?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Meat

Roses or Orchids?


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Orchids

Roast chicken or roast turkey?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

Roast Chicken

Cooking or Ordering Dinner


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Cooking

Cold  or  Warm?   (Weather)


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Cold

Blue or Pink?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Pink

Bonsai or Cacti?


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Bonsai

Daffodil or Iris?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Iris

Floor lamp or track lights?


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Track lights

Travel by Air or Car?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Car

Foreign films or silent films?


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Foreign films

Real Christmas tree or a Fake one?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Real

Tigers or Lions?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Tigers

Vanilla or Chocolate Ice Cream?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Chocolate

Vacation: Vegas or Paris?


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Paris

Soup: Broth or cream?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Cream

Cooking oil: canola or sunflower?


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Canola

Heater: Wood, gas, or electric?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Electric


Email  or  Text?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Email

Tea or Coffee


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Coffee (please - milk & two sugars)   

Cake or Biscuit


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Cake

Handbag or no Handbag?


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Handbag

Knee length boots or ankle boots


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Neither...mid-calf

Sudoku or Crossword puzzle?


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Crossword puzzle

Skirts: Knee-high or full length?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Neither ... midcalf

Pickles or Olives?


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Olives

Black coffee or withmilk?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

With milk

Polish sausage or Italian sausage?


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Italian Sausage

Water Skiing or Snow Skiing?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Snow skiing.

Country cabin or well-appointed condo?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Country cabin

Log fire or artificial heat source.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)

Log fire

Opposite sex: Curly hair or Straight hair?


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Straight 

Gravy: Home-made or store-bought?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)

Home-made

Cel phone: Vibrate or not?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Not

Colors: Earth tones or Vibrant?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)

Both

Hand cream or hand lotion?


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Hand lotion

Vacuums: Normal or Standup?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

Standup

Robots or Zombies?


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Robots

Card games or board games?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Board games

Bugs Bunny or Donald Duck?


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Bugs Bunny

Movies: Comedy or Thriller?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Thriller

Diamonds or Pearls?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Diamonds

Spring  or  Fall?


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Fall

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Coffee

Pork roast or beef roast?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Roast pork

Winter Olympics or Normal Olympics?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 16, 2022)

Winter

Electric or gas range?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Gas

Button fly or zipper (Jeans)?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Zipper (Jeans)

Shoes or Slippers


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Shoes

Cats or dogs


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Dogs

Muppets or Smurfs?


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Smurfs

Full cream milk or skim milk?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Neither (I don't drink milk.)

Automatic or Manual (Transmission)?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Automatic

Hair spray or hair gel?


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Hair Spray 

Short hair/ long hair or shoulder-length?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Shoulder-length

Cereal or oatmeal for breakfast?


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Oatmeal

Sweet or Savory?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Both

Almonds or Walnuts?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2022)

Almonds

Summer or Winter


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Winter

Bread: White / Rye / Seeded / Bran?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Rye

Sunglasses or Transition lenses?


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Transition Lenses

Swim or Hike?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Hike

Tango or Waltz?


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Tango

Swim, Lake beach, or pool.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Neither, I can't swim

McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

McDonald's

BBQ or Picnic?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

BBQ

Lipstick or Lip Gloss?


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Lip Gloss

Nails, painted or not.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 11, 2022)

Not

Peppermint Patty or Lucy?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2022)

Lucy

Sitcoms or Movies


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Movies

Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Gene Kelly

Science fiction or Science facts?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)

Facts

DIY: Wallpapering or Painting?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Painting

Camping in the mountains or near a beach?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Neither, tbh!

Oatmeal or corn flakes?


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Oatmeal

Hot weather or cold?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)

Cold

Opal ring or pearl bracelet?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2022)

Opal ring

Slippers or Sneakers


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Sneakers

Air dry or machine dry?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Machine Dry

Wine or Beer?


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Wine

Underwire bra or no underwire?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

*Underwire

Loose tea or teabags?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2022)

Teabags

Sneakers or Sandles


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Sneakers

Vacuum or Sweep?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Vacuum

Electric toothbrush or manual?


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Manual 

pecans or pistachios


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2022)

Pecans

Key lime pie or lemon merangue pie?


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Lemon meringue pie

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Coffee

Tennis or volleyball?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Volleyball.

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Checkers

Sugar or Honey?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Honey

Gelato or Ice cream?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Ice cream

Peas or carrots?


----------



## MountainRa (May 17, 2022)

Carrots 

starlight or neon light


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2022)

*neon

baseball or football*


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Baseball

Vote or not


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Vote!

Popcorn: extra butter or not?


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Not

Meat: Grilled or baked?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Grilled

Golf or Tennis?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Golf

Treadmill or real walk?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Real

Lasagne or Ravioli?


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Ravioli

Pasta or Rice?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

_Pasta

Sore throat or Sore shoulder?_


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Sore shoulder.

Pink or Purple?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Pink

Desert or beach?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2022)

Beach

Swimming Pool or Ocean?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Ocean

Sun tan or sun screen?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Sun screen

Hammock or Glider?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

*Glider

Almonds or Walnuts?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Walnuts

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepsi

Handshake or Fist bump?


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Handshake

Movies, Comedy or Drama?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

*Drama

Credit unions or banks?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Banks

Camping or BB?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

BB   If that means Bed and Breakfast.

Feathers or Foam Pillows?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Feathers (Down)

Dog or  Cat?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2022)

Dog

Bridge or Canasta?


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 28, 2022)

Canasta

canned tuna or canned salmon?


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Canned Tuna

Pink or purple?


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 28, 2022)

Pink

capsules or tablets?   (medicine)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Capsules

Sausage: links or patties?


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Links

Eggs: Fried or Scrambled?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Fried

Mornings: Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Coffee

Iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Lemonade, but watered down considerably.  

Mango or papaya?


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Mango

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2022)

Chocolate

Brownies - with nuts or without?


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Without

Coffe - White or Black?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

White

Bun or Ponytail?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2022)

Bun, but rarely (my hair isn't quite shoulder length.  

Periods at the ends of texts or no periods?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2022)

Periods. I'm old-fashioned.

Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

We don't have either where I live.

Food - Chinese or Italian?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2022)

Chinese at restaurants, Italian at home.  

Pasta preference: spaghetti or macaroni?


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Macaroni

Appliances -  White or black?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2022)

Black

Burgers - animal meat or plant based?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2022)

I've never had a plant-based burger so can't really answer. But I do want to try those Impossible Burgers, which my vegetarian granddaughter seems to love.

Coffee of Tea?


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Coffee

Sunny or overcast?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)

Sunny

German: Potato salad or Chocolate cake?


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Potato salad

Roses or Carnations?


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 4, 2022)

Roses

Red nail polish or pink nail polish?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2022)

Red

Lipstick or no lipstick (if you're a guy, do you prefer women wearing lipstick or not)?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Lipstick

Perfume or no perfume?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2022)

No perfume.  

Laundry detergent: scented or unscented?


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 6, 2022)

Scented

prefer hand washing dishes or dishwasher?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2022)

Dishwasher

Meat burger or Impossibleburger?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Meat

Cheeseburger: Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Cheddar

BBQ chicken or Roasted Chicken?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

Roasted

Babysitting: Toddlers or Infants?


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Toddlers they are so much fun.


Dancing: Tango or Samba?


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 10, 2022)

Samba

Motorcycle ride or boat ride?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2022)

Boat Ride

Paris or Italy vacation?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2022)

Italy

Hash browns or toast?


----------



## Medusa (Aug 11, 2022)

Toast

Soup or Salad?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Salad 

Eggs and Bacon?


----------



## Medusa (Aug 11, 2022)

Eggs

Plane or Train?


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Plane

Day or night?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Night

Reggae or Heavy Metal?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2022)

Definitely heavy metal, though I also like some reggae.  

Bob Dylan - earlier (60s & early 70s) or later works?


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Early 60s & 70s

Novels: History or Biography?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

Bios

Cheesecake or Strudel?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2022)

Strudel

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2022)

Chocolate

Rolling Stones or Beatles?


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Rolling Stones

Ice cream or Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2022)

Ice cream

Scrambled or poached?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

_Scrambled

Topaz or Opal?_


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2022)

Opal.  I love opals! 

Beef burger or plant based burger?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2022)

Beef.  

(Opals are my birthstone, so I've received a few over the years. One thing I love about them is that they come in a million different colors.)

TV talk shows or podcasts?


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Podcasts

Coffe: Black or White?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2022)

White, with some sweetener.  And please keep it coming.  (First cup regular, then decaf, if you don't mind.) 

When you go to a grocery store now: Mask or no mask?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2022)

Mask, but only because everybody else seems to be wearing one.

Ice water or plain cold water?


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Ice water

Chicken or Steak Kabab?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2022)

Neither

Eggplant or zucchini?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2022)

Eggplant

Text or email?


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Text

Digital T.V. Channels or Cable?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2022)

Not sure what a digital tv channel is But in general I prefer streaming, if that's what it means.

Writing with pen or pencil?


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Free-to-air programs

Pen

The Hobbit or LOTR?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

The Hobbit (didn't read LOTR)

Showers: Baby or bridal?


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Bridal

Drinks: Carbonated or non?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2022)

Carbonated (club soda)

Cold drinks - sweetened or unsweetened


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Sweetened

Taking photos: Camera or Phone?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2022)

Phone

Sandals - flip flops or straps across the toes?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2022)

Straps

Puzzles: Jigsaw or crossword?


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Crossword

Cards: Poker or Blackjack?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm not a gambler but like the fun of playing cards.  I'll say poker because you're interacting with more people than the dealer.  

Poker or some sort of Rummy?


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Rummy

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2022)

Checkers.  Definitely.  Preferably with my 10 year old grandson.   

Chutes (or Snakes) and Ladders or CandyLand?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

snakes and ladders

peanut butter and jam  or peanut butter and honey


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

PB & jam 

Grapes - green or red?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Green

Furniture - modern or classical?


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Modern

Gifts: Giftcards or Cash?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Usually cash.  It's always the right color, fits perfectly, goes anywhere and is never out of style.

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Seren (Aug 23, 2022)

Desktop - more power, baby!  

Slippers or bare feet?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Bare feet

Hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

hamburgers

cheddar or swiss cheese


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2022)

Both, though I rarely eat either since my diet is plant based.

Pizza - plain cheese or with toppings? (Look where this train of thought is taking me, @mike4lorie!  You're a bad influence! )


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

With Toppings

Fake lawn or real?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Real

Ear piercing: just 1, or multiple?


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

One

Formal or casual wear?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Casual wear.

Salted crisps or flavoured?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2022)

Depends on the flavor - I like salt and vinegar but generally prefer plain salted.  

Ice cream - rock hard or softened?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

Softened

Soda: cans or bottles?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2022)

Bottled

Coke/Pepsi - diet or regular?


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Regular

Wine: Red or white?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

White

Butter or Margarine on toast?


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Butter

Dawn or Dusk?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

_Dusk

Olives: green or black?_


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Green

Raspberries or Strawberries?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Ooh - tough question because I love all berries.  I'd say whichever is at peak ripeness.  If both are, then I'll have some mixed berries, please! 

Green beans or broccoli?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Green Beans

Swimming in a pool or in the sea?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Pool.  There's one in my back yard.    I love going to the ocean, watching the water, and walking on the shoreline with the waves lapping at my ankles, but don't care to swim in it.

Tee shirts - plain or with a design?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

_I would love a pool in my garden. _

Plain Tee shirts

Ice cream in a cornet or a wafer?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

In a cone, which is probably what you call a cornet. Unless you like to put it in a musical instrument, in which case I would prefer a kettle drum.

Vanilla bean or chocolate chip?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

_Oo, good thought there. Best I use the word 'cone' from now on. _

Chocolate Chip

Cereal or Porridge for breakfast?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Porridge, which is known as oatmeal on this side of the pond.

Paper for grocery lists, etc.  Do you prefer lined or unlined?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Either one is fine.

Spaghetti: with meatballs or with Italian sausage?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Meatballs

Steak: Rib eye or T-bone?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Rib eye

Donuts frosted or not?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2022)

Both! 

Burritos or Tacos?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2022)

Burritos

Pancakes - maple syrup or something else?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

maple syrup

chocolate or white cake


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

White cake

Flat shoes or heeled shoes


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Flat shoes

Plain water or flavoured water


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Flavoured water

Scrambled egg or Poached egg


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Poached

Heated blankets or Hot Water Bottles


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Neither

Carrot Juice or Tomato Juice?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

Tomato juice

Orange juice or mango juice


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Love both, probably mango

Halloween costume: Zombie or Vampire?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

Vampire.  I don't understand the attraction to zombies.  Other than Rob, of course.  

Staying with Halloween - do you give candy you love to eat or candy that doesn't much appeal to you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

love

do you dress up, or not at your door to hand out candy


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

No, as it's not a thing here.

Same question.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2022)

Do not dress up, but greatly enjoy seeing the people who do, and love distributing candy.

Eggs - scrambled or fried?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2022)

Both, but fried a little more often.

Musicals or dramatic plays?


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Both

Books: Paper or Electronic


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Paper

Simons: Carly or Paul?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2022)

Ooh that's a tough one.  I have to say both. 
That begets the next question:

Paul Simon: solo career or his Simon and Garfunkel years?


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

With Garfunkle

Musical or Opera?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2022)

Musical

Quinoa or rice?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2022)

Don't think I've ever had quinoa, so I'll have to say rice.

Streaming TV at home, or a movie in a theatre?


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Oooh, That's a hard one as I do both.

I would have to say theatre.

Cupcakes: Frosted or not?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2022)

Frosted.  You had to ask?  

Chocolate: milk or dark?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

dark

rice or pasta noodles


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Rice

Left-handed or right-handed?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2022)

Right.

Travel by plane or auto?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2022)

Auto, when possible.  

Travel by train or auto?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

auto

taxi or bus


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

*Taxi

Book: paperback or hard cover?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

hard cover

cake or pie


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2022)

Cake

Cake or muffins?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

muffins

chicken or fish


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2022)

Both about the same.

Sitcoms or police dramas?


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Police dramas

Surprise parties, yes or no?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2022)

No.

Parties in general: yes or no?


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes

Summer or Winter?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2022)

summer

pogo stick or trambeline


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2022)

Neither at my age.    
That leads me to the question:

Traction or back surgery?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Hahaha, surgery I guess

Root canal or 24 hour labor?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2022)

Root canal.  It's over in an hour and the drugs during and after are a whole lot better.

Infants or toddlers?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Toddlers (my favorite current one! ) 



Pool party or cookout?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2022)

Either.  Any kind of party or gathering appeals to me.  (Is that your grandchild?  SOOO adorable!!!)

Pants - ankle or traditional full length?


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Full Length

T-Shirt or Button shirt?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2022)

T shirt  

For sleeping: pajamas or a tee shirt?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

pyjamas

cat or dog


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2022)

Dog

cake or cookies?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

cookies (if homemade)

chair with foot stool, or a Lazy boy


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2022)

Lazy boy, if by that you mean a recliner. Foot stools slide around too much.

Pretzels or  potato chips?


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Pretzels

Hot Coffee or Iced Coffee?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2022)

Hot

Shopping in person (in stores), or online?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

Online

Audio books or podcasts?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

StarSong said:


> (Is that your grandchild?  SOOO adorable!!!)


Haha, he's my BFF's precious 2.5 year old grandson.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2022)

Neither audio books nor podcasts.  I prefer to read.  

Country or Rock?


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Rock

Surfing or Hiking?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2022)

Neither

Cheeses: Runny or Hard?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2022)

Hard

Oregano or basil?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2022)

Oregano

Sauce or Gravy?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2022)

Depends on what I'm eating.  

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2022)

Dogs

Full-length pants or Capris?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2022)

Full length.  I wouldn't own capris or above the ankle pants.  I hate the way they look.

Shorts or skirts?


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Skirts

Bikini or Full piece?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2022)

Two piece, but like this.  A takini along with swim shorts or a swim skirt.  I'm slim but am past the age where I want to flash a lot of skin.  


Amazon or other online shopping store?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2022)

Amazon, mostly.

Podcasts or TV shows?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2022)

TV shows, because I'm not an audio learner.  I have to read or see visuals for information to stick in my brain.

My Fair Lady or The Sound of Music?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

*My Fair Lady

Documentaries: Travel or Nature?*


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Nature

Music: Jazz or Blues?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2022)

Blues.  

Peripherals - wired or wireless?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2022)

Whichever works. (I finally gave up trying to get my printer to work wirelessly, and just plug it in when I use it. I don't care if it says, "Wireless," it isn't worth hours of struggle.)

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

*Sunset

Bracelets: Bangle or Cuff?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2022)

Bangle

Wrist watch - analog or digital?


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Analog

Technology: Apple or Android?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2022)

Apple

Spring or Fall?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2022)

Trick question.  Fall is often hot and brings fire season, but also ushers in winter, my favorite season.  Spring is lovely and mild, but is the precursor to summer, my least favorite season.

Snickers or Reese's?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Reese's....love the combo of chocolate and peanut butter

Swimming in a pool or a fresh clean lake?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2022)

Pool, meaning the one in my back yard.  But I'd like to pose your question with a twist: 

Swimming in a _public_ pool or a fresh clean lake?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2022)

Lake.

Opera, or symphony?


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Symphony

Cars: Electric or Petrol?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

Petrol

Aquarium or Planetarium?


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Aquarium

Art gallery or Museum?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

Museum

Oregano or Basil?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

Basil

Old movie classics, or good brand-new ones?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

Old!

Victorian mansion or deluxe log cabin?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

Mansion

Wheat or white bread?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2022)

Wheat

Big meal for lunch or dinner?


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

For dinner

Camping or Cruise?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2022)

Neither

Reptile or Rodent?


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Reptile

Lawn: Fake or Real?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2022)

Real

Chocolate or caramel?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

*Chocolate

High winds or light hail?*


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Light Hail

Sunflowers or Roses?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2022)

Sunflowers

Rye bread or Potato bread?


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Rye Bread

Gas cooker or Electric?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

Gas

Salad: green or fruit?


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Fruit

Sparkling Water: Plain or flavoured?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2022)

Flavored

Kiwi/strawberry sparkling water, or lime sparkling water?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2022)

Neither, too sweet!

Turkey: dark or white?


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

White

Eggs: Boiled, Sunnyside up


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

Sunny side up

Cel phone: vibrate or ring?


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Ring

Sound: High Pitch or Low


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

*Low


Cows: Brown or black?*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2022)

I never saw a purple cow,
I never hope to see one;
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one.
​The original poem became so popular that he later wrote a sequel:
Ah, yes, I wrote "The Purple Cow"--
I'm sorry now I wrote it!
But I can tell you anyhow,
I'll kill you if you quote it.

I never saw a purple cow,
I never hope to see one;
But from the milk we're getting now,
There certainly must be one.

I wonder how many variations there are of this.  But to get back to your original question,

I really have no preference between black and brown, as long as the cow isn't purple,

Blueberries or strawberries?​


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Strawberries

Pancakes or French Toast?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)

_Love both, but probably 

Hoods or hats?_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2022)

Hoods. They keep your neck warm.

Police procedural dramas or sitcoms?


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Police procedural dramas

Music: Loud or quiet?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Quite

Steak: Rare or well done?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)

Medium rare!

Potatoes: Scalloped or Baked?


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Baked

River or stream?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)

Stream

James Bond: Roger Moore or Pierce Brosnan?


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Pierce Brosnan

Fish: Salmon or Tuna?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 16, 2022)

Tuna

Square or round dinner plates?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

*Round

Soup: Lobster bisque or Minestrone?*


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Lobster bisque

Sunrise walk or Sunset Walk?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Sunset

Lions or Tigers?


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Tigers

Potatoes: Mashed, fried, or baked?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2022)

Baked

Bacon & Eggs, or Ham & Eggs?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Bacon & eggs

Lipstick or Lip Gloss?


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Lipstick

Deodorant: Spray on or Roll-on?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Roll-on

Donut or croissant?


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Croissant

Asparagus or Green Beans?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

_Green Beans

Opera or Ballet?_


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Ballet

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

Coffee

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Pepsi (Diet)

Sax or Violin?


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

That's a hard one. Sax

Jewelry: Gold, or silver?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Silver

Beer or Wine?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 10, 2022)

Wine

Milkshake or Root beer float?


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Milkshake

Holiday Trip: Europe or the Middle East?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Europe

Xmas tree: Real or Fake?


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Fake

Music listening: Ipod, Cd's or Spotify?


----------

